# Seeking "Combat Field Message Pad Cover" '99



## Snow_cat (7 Jan 2014)

Hello everyone!
 I’m a lifeguard, Captain of Ukrainian Rescue Service (Kiev city, Ukraine). I’m looking for an opportunity to buy a "Combat Field Message Pad Cover" made by Canadianpeacekeeper in 1999. It appeared to be very rare thing. 
This:







Last time it was mentioned in the catalog of 1999. (fig. B)






 A representative of Gpgear wrote me that this organizer is no longer produced and will not be sold anymore. But what they produce now, doesn’t correspond my needs.

 Please, if you have any information where I can buy it, tell me. May be you know shops, web sites or a person who can sell it to me? Even if it was used before, I want to buy it. Thank you for help.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2014)

Good day.

Here are what appear to be some alternatives:

- EDC Pocket Organizer (one of the comments says it fits the Canadian FMP)
- Basic FMP Book Cover (closer to what you appear to have been using, but without the fold-out pouches)

Усього найкращого!


----------



## Snow_cat (7 Jan 2014)

Many thanks for the advice, 
but none of these administrative pouches is not suitable for me. I checked both of them. And many other... 

Therefore Im seeking this Combat Field Message Pad Cover. Even if second-hand


----------



## Snow_cat (7 Jan 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Усього найкращого!



_А вот за это - ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ СПАСИБО!_

Personal thanks for it!


----------



## Shamrock (7 Jan 2014)

I had one of those.  The wallet card holder was attached by velcro and lasted about 8 seconds before being lost forever.  The mesh pocket was large enough for the empty card holder.

Nowadays I use an older version of the Military Checklist Field Memo Book, but it's slightly larger than the one you seek.  Holds the same FMP and houses more checklist items.


----------



## Loachman (7 Jan 2014)

And, just to clarify, "Canadian Peacekeeper" was CP Gear's old name.


----------



## Snow_cat (7 Jan 2014)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I had one of those.  The wallet card holder was attached by velcro and lasted about 8 seconds before being lost forever.  The mesh pocket was large enough for the empty card holder.
> 
> Nowadays I use an older version of the Military Checklist Field Memo Book, but it's slightly larger than the one you seek.  Holds the same FMP and houses more checklist items.



TNX... I know about this pouch, but it's, unfortunatly, too large to me... And i don't need same FMP...

I'm looking same CFMPC '99


----------



## Jungle (7 Jan 2014)

I used one years ago, I'll look in case I find it. If I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## Snow_cat (9 Jan 2014)

Friends, 
I really want to get this thing!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jan 2014)

Snow_cat said:
			
		

> Friends,
> I really want to get this thing!



So we've noticed.

Rest assured, if someone has one they want to part with, they will let you know in due course.

Be patient.


----------



## chrisf (9 Jan 2014)

I have one, $500 plus you pay for flights for hand delivery.

Seriously I do have one, I'm not parting with it though.

There are other manufacturers making similar covers to fit the same note pads, what features are important in this one? I've got a similar cadpat one you can probably have... Not letting go of my olive version though.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jan 2014)

I am pretty sure I still have my old one kicking around in my B25 or locker but that's at work, I'll take a look on Monday.  It's yours if you want it _but_...it isn't OD it is black.

Still in really good condition, I just haven't used it in years.


----------



## Snow_cat (10 Jan 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure I still have my old one kicking around in my B25 or locker but that's at work, I'll take a look on Monday.  It's yours if you want it _but_...it isn't OD it is black.
> 
> Still in really good condition, I just haven't used it in years.


Cool... TNX... BK - even better!..

To: Sig Op
This model has, for example, perfect size for me///


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jan 2014)

Roger that, I'll let you know Monday if I find it.


----------



## Snow_cat (19 Jan 2014)

Still looking for this item!...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jan 2014)

Found it.  Shoot me a PM with a mailing address.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Found it.  Shoot me a PM with a mailing address.



Be sure to charge the premium price for it.....

 ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jan 2014)

Oh yes..it is a Collectors Edition item now apparently... >


----------



## medic65726 (23 Jan 2014)

I too have an OD one that I won't let go of. But last year at the Borden Canex there were similar FMP covers for sale, in black as well.
Not sure who the manufacturer is, MilSpex maybe.


----------

